# Erlkönig-Jagd auf Bergwerk ;-)



## Lumix (16. März 2004)

Ich habe einen Erlkönig von Bergwerk gesehen !!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2794500757&category=15525

Gruß @all, Spaß muß auch mal sein!!!!


----------



## Eisenfaust (16. März 2004)

Mensch, haben die das MTB aber gut getarnt! Ich hätte nicht ohne den Schriftzug erkennen können, daß es ein neues Bergwerk ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brägel (16. März 2004)

da sieht der aktuelle Downhiller aber alt aus - Monster Teil, nur der sattel wär mir zu schmal


----------



## rAdrenalin (16. März 2004)

man beachte bei diesem modell die äußerst ge****t eingeschädelte variante des wartungsfreien antriebes, der in der - zugegeben - noch etwas plump wirkenden schwarzen verkleidung versteckt ist. dieses system arbeitet mit einer dauerfettumlaufschmierung: ähnlich einem offenen ölbad bei einer federgabel, nur halt mit fett und deshalb deutlich trainingseffektsteigernd (durch die viskosität des fetts) und nur etwa 5-10 kilo schwerer als ein normaler antrieb. da wir ja bei unseren produkten auch sehr auf umweltverträglichkeit achten, kann hierbei neuerdings auch problemlos mit handelsüblicher margarine geschmiert werden - damit bleibt selbst bei der längsten tour kein brot ohne aufstrich... wiiiie ihr habt nicht bei jeder tour nen laib brot dabei??  
 

</spaß> jetzt wird wieder ernsthaft weitergearbeitet...


----------



## fez (17. März 2004)

sieht man ja mal supergeil aus !!!

Wenn meine Kleine nicht schon ein Rad hätte würde ich heftig mitbieten....


----------

